# Nom d'hôte .local modifié en permanence



## macdgé (11 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
sur mon Imac apparaît le message suivant:






Si je modifie le nom, ça ne résout pas le problème, car le nom est de nouveau remplacé.
Si je laisse perdurer la situation, tous les jours, le nom est incrémenté d'un nouveau numéro.

Ma configuration réseau est la suivante:
une livebox qui distribue les adresses DHCP. Une Time Capsule en mode pont, un Imac et un Macbook pro qui lui, n'a aucun problème d'adresse.
Avez-vous une idée?

ce n'est pas un gros problème, mais je suis curieux de comprendre  
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## gouziot (10 Juin 2012)

bonjour, 

j'ai exactement le même problème, il me semble qu'il a commencé lorsque j'ai voulu connecter une logitec squeezebox, la borne airport était aussi branché, l'hôte local changeait en permanence (je n'ai qu'une station fixe) me contraignant à réinitialiser les périphériques.

du coup j'ai tout débranché depuis plusieurs semaines, mais le problème persiste avec une nouveauté pour open office, il me dit qu'il est déjà ouvert et utilisé par moi-même mais sur une autre session ou je ne sais trop quoi ...

qu'est-ce qui se passe doc ???

j'ai un iphone et ma compagne se connecte aussi au wifi via un pc, mais j'imagine que cela n'a absolument aucun rapport, à noter que j'avais déjà essayer de modifier le nom d'hôte local dans préférences puis partage.

merci pour votre réponse et une bien agréable soirée à vous.


----------

